# 2WAMR Compustar Alarm



## wwjdberg (Oct 21, 2010)

I have had the above alarm (no remote start) in my car for 4 years and just of late my 2 year old got a hold of the remote, pressing the side buttons (I-IV). Now my car alarm will not stay deactivated. In 10 sec intervals after deactivating the alarm it beeps once and activates the alarm (locks the doors) on the third beep. I have tried unplugging the 'brain' to reset the alarm, and tried almost all variations of button pushing to no avail. Please help me out.


----------



## kjms1 (Jun 4, 2010)

take the battery out of the remote or move the remote far way from the car and try disarming it with the key


----------



## wwjdberg (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks alot, that worked. I've taken that battery out before but never known about the reset option with the ignition. appreciate it.


----------

